# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Terribilis Questions

## FroggyWV

Hi all, new here, but def not new to frogs.  We've been setting up a viv to house some dart frogs, (these will be our first darts).  I've got a 20 gal long set up and its coming along nicely.  The plants are getting a good hold and the temps are stable. We are going to put a pair of Tincs in there.  

Here is my question. I happen to have a spare 40 gal breeder (my sis just brought it down to me) and of course I'm ADDICTED to frogs.  hahaha  I am in love with the yellow and the orange Terribilis...   :Big Grin:   So, here is my question - how many terribilis can I house in the 40 gal breeder?

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Hi,

sorry but we use sizes in Holland  :Big Grin: 
Length x width x hight

If you can tell me that i'de be able to answer  :Big Grin: 
Since frogs don't use all of the tank we always look at the size of the bottom they mostly will use.

By the way, what is a breeder?

----------


## FroggyWV

A "breeder" tank is a tank that is longer and wider than tall.  I'm not sure that they make a regular 40 gal tank, but most normal tanks measure 12 inches in depth, and a 38 gal measures 36x12x19.  A 40 gal breeder measures 36x18x16.  So, its shorter and wider.   :Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Thanks, that would work  :Big Grin: 

If im right the ground space is 36x18 with a height of 16 inch

That is approx. 90x45 on the bottom with a height of 40 cm.

If i'm right, that is a great size to keep them in.
My experiece with the Phyllobates species is that they tend to breed better as a group then in pairs,
they are verry social so a group won't pose any problems.

I should say that in this size you can keep a breeding group of around 6-7 terribilis.
Make sure they can all have a place they can hide now and then.
A well planted viv is something they seem to like here as well.

Don't worry about seeing them, you will  :Big Grin: 

Last advice would be, take a group with more males then females,
they stimulate eachother to breed.

Good luck finding some nice ones,
prefered to mix in different bloodlines  :Wink:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

By the way, please choose between the yellow and orange and don't mix them in  :Big Grin:

----------


## FroggyWV

Of course, no mixing species here...   :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the info!  

Didn't realize I could keep so many together.  Now I'm REALLY excited!!!  Time to start planning the viv.   :Big Grin:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Just to have said it  :Wink: 

It\s a total different species as the tincs  :Big Grin: 
I think you will love them once you got them  :Big Grin: 
Tincs won't work in groups, this ones do.

I must say that the genera of Phyllobates is much more appealing to me then the Dendrobates genera.
They are a little more hardy and fun to watch feeding.
In contrast with the large tincs that only feed on the tiniest bugs the Pyllobates will try to get anything that moves.
Better not to mix them with other species for that,
the others won't even stand a chance on getting food  :Big Grin: 

I mainly feed them crickets that i gutload on forehand,
they love it!
Same with houseflies and things like that,
i like to keep them moving to get their food since they are quickly obesit because of their love for food  :Big Grin: 
Keep an eye on that  :Wink:

----------


## MichaelS

A 40 gallon breeder would be fine for a breeder tank for 7 or so P. terribilis.   They spend a lot of time out in the open and like to climb around.   My terribilis tank is 36" long by 18" wide by 24" high display tank and they use every inch of it.   The 40 breeder would be fine but I think a higher tank would make a nicer display.

----------


## JimO

In case you weren't aware, Petco started their third $1 per gallon sale of the year on Sunday. You simply can't beat $40 for a 40-gal breeder. Maybe you'd want the yellow morph in one and the orange or mint morphs in a second 40-gal.  :Big Grin: 

I'm not a salesman for Petco or anything like that. I just get excited reading about others' excitement.

I've never even seen a terribilis in person, but every time I read about them or see photos, I feel my resolve to stick to the seven species I currently have slowly melting.

----------


## John Clare

Terribilis are great display frogs.  I have a 40 breeder sitting in my basement, waiting to be set up for my 5 yellow terribilis (who are almost 12 months old now).

----------

